# Fishing Rod Carrier - Tote



## crannman (Jan 31, 2021)

Have had this fishing rod bag for a couple of years. I liked that it could fit 5 rods plus a pocket to store 2 piece rods and had internal storage. However it was kind of cumbersome to use.
Have seen reviews where folks have used an 8” cardboard construction tube to give it shape and make it more rigid. They cut out a hatch for storage. Guess this if fine but not what I needed. 
Wanted to make it have a rectangle shape for it to fit better during transportation and in my boat.
Decided to make a frame out of 2”x2” and reinforced with angle brackets. Rounded the corners to remove sharp edges against the inside of the bag. Only cost me $5.78 for the 2”x2” at HomeDepot and I already had the angle brackets and wood screws. The wood frame is nice and light! Loaded it up with rods and looks like it’ll work well! Still have access inside to store Plano 5600 and larger tackle boxes.
Working on making a stand out for it now.


----------



## crannman (Feb 14, 2021)

Rod carrier completed! Installed handle, rod clips and stand!


----------



## crannman (Feb 16, 2021)

Trying to reply to Sophia about this but lost the message! Let me know! Happy to reply to questions!


----------



## Jim (Feb 20, 2021)

Nice work bud! That's ideal for people who bank fish or are guests on people's boats.


----------



## crannman (Feb 20, 2021)

Thank you Jim! 
I’m on the Millennium Marine Facebook page and updates for new products.
I saw their rod holder that fits on top of the gunnel. I suggested that they design it so it’s both a Rod carrier and then attach it as a rod holder when you get to the boat! Will be interesting if they adapt the idea!


----------



## Jim (Feb 20, 2021)

That is sharp for sure!


----------

